# Cleaning gas tank



## Hank Auderer (Mar 21, 2007)

Cousins:

I am resurrecting a '90 HB truck that hasn't run in about 5 years, and I want to pull the gas tank out to get it cleaned at a radiator shop. I've found the 5-6 17mm bolts that fix the tank to the chassis, but what's the trick to get the fuel lines disconnected? Am I correct in thinking that the tank has a fuel pump inside? How does one normally access the pump? Forgive me, I first layed hands on this truck yesterday - I'm normally a Volvo mechanic.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

easiest access is to lift off the bed.


----------



## bkea (Feb 4, 2005)

The fuel pump is in the tank. The supply and return hoses can be a bear to get to from below. They can be cut and replaced easily enough. They are probably so hard they need replacing anyway. The filler hose and vent hoses can be reaching fairly easily and removed. As has been stated, it is easier to remove the bed and get to it that way. I've done it both ways. Before you cut anything, be positive of what you are cutting!!!!!!

I was not be able to get anybody to clean a tank due to environmental regs. Good luck finding somebody. I did mine myself with several solvents and good old citrus cleaner. 
Vinegar is a good way to remove light rust and is pretty cheap too. Believe it or not Coke (cola not blow) may work. Never tried that.


----------



## Fred S (Aug 26, 2006)

I had excellent results with acetone. This was on a motorcycle tank that had sat full of fuel for two years. The fuel had turned to tar. 12 hour soak with acetone, then drain out the tank.

Fred


----------



## Jessie.olivers (Dec 10, 2008)

*Clean Gas*

Due to advance technology in the vehicles pollution as been reduced to so much extent and more over for that vehicles clean gas is very much useful in saving the environment.

Here is a link that might be useful: Clean Gas


----------

